# 2011 F-series saddle replacement?



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

I need some advice since the 3 LBS here in N. Atlanta have a limited selection of aftermarket saddles. I am a big fan of the stock Felt Superlite saddle that came on my 2011 Felt F4. It's got some wear and tear on it now, and I'd like to upgrade to a lighter saddle with the same shape and a decent level of padding for long days (50-100 miles). I've tried a Prologo Scratch but found it to be too round. Can someone offer an opinion about the Nago Evo, or another brand/model that might offer a similar ride?

Thanks!


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

No opinions? 

Is there a better forum for saddle questions (Felt or otherwise)?

I'll ask Superdave as well - my question is specific to the Felt saddle that came with my Felt.


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

I have a 2011 Felt F3 and if it is the same saddle that was on the 2011 F4 let me know and I'll let it go cheap. It has never been ridden on.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

srenkin said:


> I need some advice since the 3 LBS here in N. Atlanta have a limited selection of aftermarket saddles. I am a big fan of the stock Felt Superlite saddle that came on my 2011 Felt F4. It's got some wear and tear on it now, and I'd like to upgrade to a lighter saddle with the same shape and a decent level of padding for long days (50-100 miles). I've tried a Prologo Scratch but found it to be too round. Can someone offer an opinion about the Nago Evo, or another brand/model that might offer a similar ride?
> 
> Thanks!


Ask one of your local shops to get the Prologo demo kit. It's reasonably cheap. I have one.


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

Gumbyman - thanks for the offer, might take you up if I can't find a similar saddle. What's your offer? You can PM me if you like on that.

I'm actually looking for SLIGHTLY firmer padding and less weight (250g would be good).


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

I hope you find the saddle you are looking for. If by chance you don't let me know since I will never use it and I'm sure I could part with it with a promises that you would donate a few bucks to a charity of your choice. Good luck in your search, there is nothing better than finding the right saddle.


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

OK so i tried the Prologo Nago Evo (flatter than the Scratch, but narrow and puts more pressure on my sit bones). Also discovered that the OEM Felt seat post is "ratcheted" and I can't get the Prologo saddles level. Until I resolve that, there's no sense in trying other saddles.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a 2011 Felt F4 and I LOVE the stock saddle. I also have another bike I ride a lot (a custom Seven) on which I put a Selle Italia SLS Kit Carbonio Flow. They feel very similar, I notice no difference in saddle comfort or fit between my two bikes.


----------

